# Need a Cooper-S in San Diego ASAP!



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

Is there anyone on this board who lives in the San Diego area who would be willing to drive to Chula Vista (right off the 54) this week to allow us to test out a new aftermarket part? You'd be compensated at $25/hour, or you could elect to keep the mystery part (and future mystery parts) that we produce for the coopers. This part is cosmetic, exterior, and absolutely will not damage your car in any way (during removal of the old part and reinstall of the new part), and your old part will not be damaged and can be reinstalled. We need this done ASAP.

Please PM me, or email at [email protected] if interested.

Thanks!

-SB


----------

